# Soft plastic scents



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi all, just curious how many of you use scents on ya plastics such as zman's. Does it improve your catch rate or is it just another way to spend some spondulas? And if you do use it, does it work better on certain species? Cheers nikko


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Using scent seems to improve my catch rate. I think it makes the bite more aggressive in some instances. Perhaps this is my imagination as I have no science to back this up. I find the BYETZ aniseed attack scent works best for me. Only need a little bit rubbed on after every ten or so casts. I mainly chase flathead but I'm sure it makes a difference on most species. Just remember, fish are very sensitive to scent in the water, so a little bit goes a long way.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

X-Factor is what I use works well enough for me to keep using it every 30 mins or so.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

I use X factor as well , when fishing gets a little slow , it helps getting the bite going again.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry Nikko I use Squdgies S factor not X factor. 
I also use Pro-cure that i won in a Zman soft plastic pack & Mega Strike, they all seem to work.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

S factor I have found is the best scent. I will buy squidgies and throw away the plastics for it and use on my zmans.

Procure is not bad either

Definitely improves the fishing as it is two more of the fishes senses to stimulate (smell and taste)


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

i have done a test of using the same lure for 3 months and i found that scent does increase the catch rate , u still can catch bream with no scent i found that flathead love the x factor so if i go bream fishing i make my own scent that will last me for a day . with a bit of now how u will b able to knock up some of yre own scent in a few minutes i ownly apply scent to the hooks and thats it .


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

You think it is a waste to apply it on the lure? I was also toying with the idea of using snap hooks to attach my lures to my loop knot. Good idea or not?


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

snaps are a persornal choice some like the idea some dont , i dont like using snaps if i was bass fishing i would concider the idea of snaps u can put x factor on the lure if u like to i used to do so , surface lures no snaps .


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Either snaps or a loop knot. I tend to use snaps when I am changing lures often. Flathead are not that fussy so snaps do not bother them.


----------

